# Storage of toothpaste and shaving cream



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Did a quick search, but couldn't find the answer. Came across a great deal on the toothpaste that we use (non-fluoride) and the shaving cream that my husband use (non-aerosol, rub in your hands kind) and was wondering what is the shelf life on this stuff. There is no date on either box and I have tried to contact the manufacturer but no response yet.

It is a great deal on them, almost 80% off and we are looking to stock up, but don't want to waste our money.

They also had the razor blades at 4 packs for $1.00. So going to buy them as they can't possible go bad. 

Any opinions or ideas on the storage? Thank you and have a great day

Mandy


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

ya might not want to look so clean and shiny.. clean and shiny means you have something others don't.

look at powdered shaving cream.. mix with water....
http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...TID=100782&skuid=sku301890&V=G&ec=frgl_623753

they make a powdered toothpaste... http://mizar5.com/toothpst.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I have no idea about your particular brand, but I can say that I've kept Colgate for three years and it had no noticeable changes by the time we finally used it.

Non-aerosol shaving cream is basically a type of powdered soap. Keep it clean and dry and it should keep for many years.

.....Alan.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

We have the shaving cream soap that you lather up using a brush, but this is already mixed in a tube like a toothpaste tube and he uses is since it is a little faster during the week. He swears that there is nothing like a good shave with his straight razor and since we don't have to buy disposable razors, I sorta agree with him. Besides, I hate that two to three day stubble, always pokes me

I'll have to look at the powdered toothpaste. We can always use the old baking soda standby and my husband swears we can chew on a small twig if we really need to but I like my toothpaste and since he is "anal" about most things, I am picking this one, besides he handles all of the other items (and much better I might add than I).

Thanks

mandy


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

When we lived overseas I brought suitcases back to the USA to fill with products we liked but couldn't get there. I have had toothpaste, pepto bismal, hair spray, deodorant, peanut butter, cold medicines (liquid and tablets), eye drops, athlete's food spray, shaving gel, etc., for up to three years without any apparent breakdown. I did rotate my stock when I returned from a trip to the USA with new items, but it's good to know that storing these things in a cool dry place will keep them safe for such a long time.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm still using a gel shaving cream (aerosol can) that I bought over 20 years ago with no problems. I grew a beard and now only shave my neck.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

We've been using toothpaste that has been store for 8 years (good ol' Y2k!) & it's fine. I've found that I prefer salt, tho. Really makes my mouth feel fresh instead of weirdly mint. 

I've told my dh he may need to grow a beard - ds is trying hard!  But in a pinch, regular soap would work. Soften the beard with a damp, hot towel first.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys, 
I had a buddy in the service who was in the standard clinch for young married service men his wife needed most of the check and he never had enough.
So he didn't use shaving creme he shaved immediatly after gettin out of the shower, he carefully washed his face in the shower then shaved immediatly after getting out stopping only to dry off. I'd noticed his face always looked cleaner shaved than mine (state side service will do this to young Sergents) I tried it and have done it for years myself. It does take hot water soaking the beard hair, and if you stop to brush your teeth first, its like dry shaving again.
Dutch
of course I now wear an almost full beard and just trim around the edges. Why would I want to look like a child?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I was in the military for way too long to feel comfortable without shaving. I've been out of the Navy for almost six years now and I still haven't gone to work unshaven - not once.

Coincidentally though, I was thinking about shaving cream and razors just this morning. I use cheap barbasol and a can lasts about 6 - 8 months of shaving six days a week - a case then would last about six years. 

I also use disposable blade cartridges and I use them until they don't cut anymore. Even the cheap cartridges are too expensive in my opinion, though, and I was thinking maybe I ought to invest in a straight razor. I imagine that someone still makes them. 

What are the chances that I'll slit my throat learning to use one?


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Some toothpaste we bought (for free) last month has an expiration date of Dec 1, 09 stamped in it. I expect it is more because people like to see expiration dates on things than because it actually goes bad. A "cool dry place" should be sufficient for at least five years.

Are we talking a supply to last forty years? How long do you expect it will take to use this amount up?

Kayleigh


----------



## shiningpath (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm using a tube of toothpaste that I found in a drawer in my camper. It has to be at least 5 years old. I haven't used shaving cream since I turned 19. A good lather of bar soap works just fine. I had a girlfriend once that insisted it would dry out my skin and make me look older. Not true . . .I can still pass for 40 (I'm 50). You get enough flourine from flourinated water to protect your teeth. If you don't have flourinated water then you should probably go for something more advanced than baking soda.

Alcohol, water & a few drops of mint,peppermint, or other flavored extract makes a good mouthwash.

If you think you need it, vaseline and some ink squeezed from a red ball point pen will make lipstick. (I haven't tried it but I know a gal who did.)


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

NoClue said:


> I use cheap barbasol and a can lasts about 6 - 8 months of shaving six days a week - a case then would last about six years.


I would think that anything aerosol would lose its fizz after so many years. But maybe not....

I know hair conditioner separates after a year of sitting. I shook it up and it remixed just fine. And even when the color changed from pearly white to a yellowish, it still did the job. The only things I had change too much in storage was spices. I tried to keep them dry and cool, and not break the seal until I needed them, but some of them got an "off" smell. I'm talking about mixed spices like Salad Supreme (which we love), or Mrs. Dash. I'm sure the oil content in them is what went bad.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

You could always put in a supply of tooth powder and bars of shaving soap and shaving brushes. I think those items last indefinately and there is nothing to dry out. All you need is a bit of water to add to either one.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------

